# wont turn over.



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

:newbie: hey all. my first post so please put up with me. I am looking at an 86 na 300zx that the owner wants to sell me. If I can get a few answers I'll buy it. here what it does. unlock door with key to disable security. turn ignition on and everything lights up (digital dash) try to start the car and the dash lights die but the starter does nothing. no click, nada. the security light comes on when I turn ign to on and stays on steady. is this a starter problem or security. Is there a way to completely disable the security to try to crank? If I apply power to starter directly to test it will this do anything bad to any of the systems? I go back to his place tomorrow to try again. thanks all PS he said it ran great 3 weeks ago then one day he tried to start and nothing.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

It is the nice security system. This random occurrance also happens on my car. Usually, I just lock and unlock the driver's side door once again (you have to unlock it from outside with the key). If this doesn't fix your problem, check the fuseable link under hood. It may be bad.


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

odd. well I bought the car. paid the man. I had tried reseting the security to no avail. jacked it up with the key on an crossed the positive to the signal terminal on the relay. Fired right up. ran it around it drove great. got home shut it off, then turned the key and it fired right back up. I guess the rely was stuck. battery had plenty of juice. this car is sweet. leather everything. digital climate and dash. 5 speed. perfect paint and body. glass T-tops (no leak) and I paid only $700.


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

I know the offset is wrong on the rims but ehh


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i want that front license plate cover it would look prime on my gtr32


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Score! That is the thing about older cars, sometimes relays and fuseable links just don't work the way they used to. I'm surprised the security system let you jump the starter like that.


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

the security wasn't set off. the fuel pump was running. I just crossed the positive coming form the battery over to the ingition input on the soleniod and it fired right up. and I'm afraid I am going to hang on to my plate.


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

newbie question. did my year model have available lsd? whoever bought this from nissan got everyother bell and whistle.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope, open differential. Only '87+ Turbos came with the clutch lsd, and only after a certain month on the '87s. The '88 Shiro Specials had a viscous lsd, which is very hard to come by and extremely expensive. Even picking up the clutch lsd is expensive. Your best bet is to pick up a spare open diff, and buy the lsd components and install them yourself. Probably a whole lot cheaper as the last clutch lsd I saw on eBay was going for $800+!


----------

